# Good commentaries defending early dating of Torah



## T.A.G. (Jul 13, 2010)

What are some good commentaries that deal with early dating and maybe a critique on JEDP theory as well. 

Thanks


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 14, 2010)

Tyler, are you referring to commentaries on the Pentateuch? Or on a specific book of the Pentateuch?


----------



## T.A.G. (Jul 14, 2010)

either one


----------



## T.A.G. (Jul 16, 2010)

OK So now I have to requests

A book or commentary defending early dating of Torah
A good reformed commentary on Leviticus


----------



## torstar (Jul 16, 2010)

Many will have more rights to give an opinion, but Hartley (WBC) will get a re-read from me down the road.

Apparently this is considered advanced, won't disagree with that.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Jul 16, 2010)

Check my blog under 'Torah' and don't forget E.J. Young and also check here.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 16, 2010)

Tyler, I recommend all the commentaries by John Currid. He has now finished his set on the Pentateuch, and it's published in the Study Commentary series by Evangelical Press. Other good commentaries on Leviticus include Bonar, Ross (Holiness to the Lord), and Wenham (although I don't know if the last defends an early date).


----------



## T.A.G. (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeah Ej Young is great but will have to check out John Currid and Hartley!
Thanks guys!


----------

